# grosshandel-europa24.de - schäbiger Versuch, die Button-Lösung zu umgehen



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2014)

Unsere bereits hinlänglich bekannten B2B-Melangonen-Kasper in Chemnitz haben ein neues, dem Namen nach "paneuropäisches" B2B-Projekt am Start: "grosshandel-europa24.de".

Dieses neue B2B-Kasper-Projekt unternimmt einen zwar kreativen, letztendlich aber natürlich rechtlich untauglichen Versuch, die Vorschriften aus der "Button-Lösung" zu umgehen. Sehen wir uns doch dazu einmal die folgenden Screenshots an.

Die Startseite bietet die übliche bekannte, wunderschöne Aufmachung von unschlagbar billig ausgezeichneten Lock-Artikeln.





Hei-de-nei, wie hübsch. Denkt sich der unerfahrene Schnäppchenjäger. Und klickt auf "Hier geht es zur Anmeldung".

Dort soll er dann - wie immer - schön brav alle seine Daten eingeben und sich auch schön brav als freiberuflichen Halma-Spieler oder sonst irgend etwas anmelden, und das "Häkchen" bei "Ja klar habe ich die schwachsinnigen AGB gelesen" setzen.




Und, hach wie schön, es gibt sogar einen Button: "Jetzt kaufen".

Wie ist der Button zu verstehen? Der unerfahrene Anmelder denkt: "Ich gebe meine Daten ein, und dann gelange ich weiter zu der Plattform, wo ich endlich das sagenhaft billige Laptop *kaufen* kann. Klick, hurra!"

Und rumms, zappelt er in der Chemnitzer Melangonenfalle. "Ei vobibbsch, do gück! Schön wäädo äääno!"

Und natürlich höre ich schon das Chemnitzer Gegackere: "Jaaa, wir haben da doch jetzt so einen schönen Button gemäß § 312j BGB. Es steht doch alles da. "Jetzt kaufen!" Also: Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht erfüllt! "Wör lösen gonn, äst glor äm Worrtääil!"

Nee. Damit werden die Melangonen (wieder mal) nicht durchkommen.

Im Gesamtkontext der Anmeldung ist der Betroffene der Meinung, er gelange durch Klick auf den Button "Jetzt kaufen" weiter zur Verkaufsplattform. Denn was soll er denn sonst kaufen? Es wird doch auf der Anmeldeseite gar keine Ware angeboten, die er "kaufen" könnte.

Es müsste heißen: "Jetzt kostenpflichtig anmelden". Dann würde rechtlich ein Schuh daraus, denn dann wäre klar, dass der Kunde sich für eine Dienstleistung anmeldet.

Zudem ist (wie bei den Melangonen und anderen Abofallen auch typisch) der Preishinweis in gewohntem klein-klein-Font und blau auf grau gehalten. Von einer "deutlich erkennbaren und sofort sichtbaren" Preisauszeichnung, wie in § 1 Abs. 6 PAnGV gefordert wird, kann keine Rede sein.

Im übrigen schießen sich die Melangonen aber mit diesem Umgehungsversuch ein Eigentor. Denn mit der Behauptung, man biete jetzt einen verbrauchergerechten "Kaufen"-Button gemäß § 312j BGB an, geben sie zu, dass sich das Angebot eben doch nicht nur - wie überall behauptet - ausschließlich an Gewerbetreibende richtet, sondern dass ausdrücklich auch Privatpersonen als Zielgruppe vorgesehen sind. Denn sonst bräuchte man keinen "verbrauchergerechten" Button nach § 312j BGB (Fernabsatz mit Verbrauchern).

Es bleibt alles so, wie es bei den Melangonen immer schon war: auch auf dieser Webseite (jedenfalls beim hier wiedergegebenen jetzigen Stand) kommt kein rechtlich bindender, kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.

Vertoß gegen das Gebot der Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit aus § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, Verstoß gegen die Transparenzpflichten aus § 312j BGB ("kaufen" ist in diesem Kontext irreführend!), arglistige Täuschung gem. § 123 BGB, überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB, Verstoß gegen das Gebot von Treu und Glauben gem. § 307 BGB, Einigungsmangel gem. § 155 BGB.
"Same procedure as last year, James."

Also: es gelten weiterhin die gleichen hier in den anderen Threads gegebenen Ratschläge bezüglich B2B-Technologies/Melango/undwiesiesonstheißen.

Schääänen Grüüß noch Gämmnetz!


----------



## Goblin (29 Juli 2014)

Andere Frage. Warum muss ich auf einer Webseite erst meine persönlichen Daten angeben BEVOR ich überhaupt was kaufen kann ? Auf der Seite kann man ja nichtmal was kaufen


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2014)

Zu dieser Frage kannst gepflegt die Gebetsmühle anwerfen ...


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2014)

Schäbig oder nicht. Das Geschäft brummt. Wer will, kann mitprofitieren:

http://www.kleinanzeigen.de/B2B-Technologies-Chemnitz-GmbH-50-Geschaeftsant-20588929.html


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist jetzt - stockt er auf und will mehr Kasse auf einmal machen oder wird das ein "die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff"


----------



## Goblin (31 Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sucht man ja nur einen Strohmann der als Prügelknabe hinhalten muss ?!


----------



## dvill (13 August 2014)

Die Beschriftung des Buttons lautet jedenfalls zur Zeit: "Jetzt Zugang kaufen".


----------



## dvill (13 August 2014)

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/abo-fallen/b2b-abzocke-mit-kuechengeraeten/


> Viele Konsument/innen geben ihre Daten ein und klicken auf den Button „Jetzt kaufen“, um, wie sie glauben, die auf Facebook bzw. auf der Website beworbenen, günstigen Produkte kaufen zu können. Die im Fließtext versteckten Kostenhinweise (in unserem Beispiel in der rechten Seitenspalte) werden von den Nutzer/innen meist übersehen.





> Auch nach erfolgter Anmeldung können die beworbenen Angebote nicht gekauft werden!


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2014)

Damit kommen wir dann in eine Grauzone hinsichtlich einer Auslegungssache, ob dieser Button unmissverständlich gemäß § 312j Abs. 3 BGB auf die Zahlungspflicht hinweist.

Es bleibt dabei, dass es eigentlich heißen müsste: "Kostenpflichtig anmelden".

"Zugang kaufen" ist grenzwertig. Eigentlich müsste der auch nur halbwegs aufmerksame Nutzer zumindest stutzig werden und fragen: "Moment, was für einen Zugang...?"

Der unaufmerksame Nutzer kann aber darauf hereinfallen, und dann wird es Auslegungssache.

Trotzdem: es bleibt - entgegen der Rechtsansicht der Melangonen - immer noch das Widerrufsrecht.

Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:


Die Melangonen haben einen "Kaufen"-Button aus dem Verbraucherrecht implementiert, um die Vorschriften des § 312j Abs. 3 BGB zu erfüllen. Damit wird klar, dass sich das Angebot entgegen der Behauptungen der Melangonen eben doch auch (wenn nicht überwiegend...) an Privatverbraucher richten soll. Mithin besteht ein Widerrufsrecht.
Die Abfrage nach den Firmendaten erfüllt nicht die von der geltenden Rechtsprechung gegebenen Anforderungen an eine qualifzierte Prüfung, ob die Betreiber es wirklich mit einem Gewerbetreibenden zu tun haben. Mithin muss der Betreiber damit rechnen, dass sich hier Privatpersonen anmelden. Vermutlich zielt er eben auch gerade darauf ab. Jedenfalls ist unter diesen Umständen gemäß der geltenden Rechtsprechung (s. z.B. "Metro-Urteil" u.v.a.) ein Privatverbraucher, der sich dort anmeldet, auch als solcher zu behandeln, und damit steht diesem ein Widerrufsrecht zu.
Da es aber auf dem Portal keine Widerrufsbelehrung gibt und eine solche Belehrung vermutlich auch nicht dem Betroffenen zugestellt wird (die Melangonen behaupten ja, es gebe kein Widerrufsrecht...), beginnt die Widerrufsfrist von 2 Wochen nicht zu laufen. Mithin hat der Verbraucher gemäß der neuen Gesetzgebung zum Widerrufsrecht im Fernabsatz 1 Jahr lang Zeit, um korrekt den Widerruf zu erklären. Zuzüglich zur Anfechtung wegen der überraschenden Klausel gemäß § 305c BGB sowie der Anfechtung wegen Täuschung gemäß § 123 BGB.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2014)

Aktuell kommt eine Aufnahmegebühr dazu:

https://www.google.com/search?q=handelsportal+"79+Euro+Aufnahmegebühr"

http://gewerbe-handelsplattform.de/preisliste.php


----------



## Goblin (14 August 2014)

319 Euro für ein paar dämliche Listen und Adressen die man auch ganz normal bei Google finden kann ??


----------



## dvill (14 August 2014)

OffTopic:

https://www.facebook.com/B2B.Technologies.Chemnitz.Gmbh/likes?ref=page_internal


> Statistik der aktivsten Nutzer:
> 
> Stadt Hanoi, Vietnam
> Altersgruppe 18-24 Jahre alt




 
Alles reiner Zufall

https://www.google.com/search?q="Vietnam+facebook+likes+for"


----------

